# SCADS in July?



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I was thinking of hosting a SCADS meeting in late July but wanted to get feedback on timing. Let me know what you guys think. I still have a ways to go on getting the backyard finished, but my house and front yard are almost done and then I can start tackling the back.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

July SCADS. Whoo whoo. ..I'm up for that!

BUT..something to consider. ...
San Diego reptile super show, July18th + 19th
Los Angeles reptile super show, August 8th+9th


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm up for another meet too! I do plan on attending the San Diego show though so that weekend would probably not work for me.


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Late July may be tough for me, but I will always be there in spirit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I probably won't be around in late July. I could do early or mid July.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah I am hoping to attend the SD reptile show like Brian... perhaps we can do mid July like Phil suggested? July 11th???


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't know if I can have the house ready by early to mid July, trying to be realistic with working 6 days a week. How about mid August?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Woohoo!!!! Looking forward to the next SCADS, no matter when. 

How about 07/25 or 08/01? No shows those days.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

What about September? July & August are busy and hot (not that September is much cooler)...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

NARBC in Anaheim. ....
September 12th + 13th


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

8/29 or 9/6?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

erik s said:


> NARBC in Anaheim. ....
> September 12th + 13th


and Microcosm 11th and 12th of Sept. Intro — Tree Walkers International 

I miss SCADS, hope whatever date, I am able to make it.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> 8/29 or 9/6?


Thats a thought also!!


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> 8/29 or 9/6?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Works for me 😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

9/6 is a Sunday, correct? That is Labor Day weekend, so I would avoid that weekend due to folks having plans most likely. 

I say Saturday, August 29th!



SnakePaparazzi said:


> 8/29 or 9/6?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

xIslanderx said:


> 9/6 is a Sunday, correct? That is Labor Day weekend, so I would avoid that weekend due to folks having plans most likely.



Ooh... Didn't know that... Good lookin' out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> 8/29 or 9/6?


I will be at Burning Man both of these weekends so I'd have to retract my previous post.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone have input for 9/12? (Saturday)


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, my schedule just now changed anyway 😝. I will do my best to make which ever day is set. Thank you Bonnie for hosting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

An new developments on this potential meet??????


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

So far, these are the suggested "open" dates:
- 7/25
- 8/01
- 8/15 
- 8/22
- 8/29 

Bad dates:
- 7/11 - too early in July
- 7/18 - SD Show
- 8/08 - LA Show
- 9/05 - Labor Day Weekend
- 9/12 - Microcosm (maybe)


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Hasn't Microcosm been canceled due to low vendor attendance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> Hasn't Microcosm been canceled due to low vendor attendance?


Stay tuned.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

It's looking like August or Sept would now be better for me as I go in for surgery this week. Let me know what weekend you guys pick


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

My vote is 8/22!!!...
and whats the story about microcosm JP? ??????????


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

My vote is for 8/22 as well.

And here is what Microcosm said on FB:


> EVENT UPDATE: It looks as though MC2015 may still be a go! We are currently working on some of the preliminary details, but it will still be held Sept. 11-12 in Seattle, WA. Once we have a few of the major aspects worked out (hopefully before the week is done), we will make an official announcement here on the FB page. Stay tuned!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

8/22 is good for me as well.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

8/22 is my vote


----------



## Green Gate (Jan 20, 2015)

Bonnie, hope all goes well with your surgery.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Anything new happening about a meet?????


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

You put on a wonderful meet, Bonnie. Unfortunately the 22nd of August is when we take our son up to school at Chico State. Keep us posted and hoping your surgery went well.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

8/22 works for me! Thinking we'll start early after, maybe 1 or 2?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

BonnieLorraine said:


> 8/22 works for me! Thinking we'll start early after, maybe 1 or 2?


Excellent.....we got another meet....


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Is 8/22 the official date? So stoked to have another meet coming up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Green Gate (Jan 20, 2015)

That's awesome! Count me in with a +1.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

So I'm assuming this is an official date........
Is now the time to start up with the "have/need" posts.????!!!!


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd like to attend! 

Erik S: I'm going to need springtails and dwarf Isopods again. I think my frog ate most of them.

And to anyone with a female southern variabilis please contact me as I have a calling male and he needs a girlfriend


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweeeeett! 
I been waiting for the next meet! 
Count me in!


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm gonna try to make it this time around


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I can bring the following frogs if someone is interested
3 subadult tesoros orange terribilis, calling but no eggs yet
proven pair of loma partida pumilio
3 adult lowland fants
proven pair of salt creek pumilio 
proven pair of colon pumilio
pair of esperanza pumilio, these are cryptic red/brown color with blue/grey bellies
two adult patricia tinctorius, looks like a pair in shape but no calling or eggs
male pastores pumilio
male blue truncates
proven trio of popa pumilio, female is golden red
young sexed pair of powder blue tinctorius
proven group of taboga auratus, 2.1.1
proven trio of inferalanis tinctorius, 2.1

I also have lots of tanks for sale and or trade, including 4 small exo terras, 3 protean tanks roughly 13 gallon vertical style, lots of tens, some 20s, and a few random sizes.

I also have some acrylic aquarium set ups with stands and wet dry filters, etc. 

I will bring a sample of plant cuttings as well.

Please send me a PM for prices 
Thanks
ERic


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

And this is some of the goodies I'll be bringing. ...
Turface....
Black and white film canisters with and without suction cups...
Petri dishes....
Florida live oak leaf litter...
BUGS...
Dwarf white isopods
Dwarf grey isos
Costa Rican purple
White and pink springtails 
Black and gold hydei/ curly wing,wingless and wingless gold melos... (only will bring flys if pre-requested )
PLANTS...
pepperomia... rubella+ blanda....
Syngonium rayii
Cissus amazonica
Microgramma Vaccinifolia
solanum sp.
Begonia hoehneana
Begonia sp. Lita
ORCHIDS...very limited!!!!.only one or two of each
Lepanthes tentaculata
Lepanthes calodictyon
Lepanthes melpomene
Pleurothallis grobyi
Pleurothallis dodsoni 
Zootrophion serpentinum
And Trisha will be sending with me some of her orchids from the greenhouse....


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Just a little plug for EricM's 10 gal tanks. These are not cheap PetCo tanks. They are thicker glass with no visible silicon on the sides or corners. They have a sliding glass top with a small screen area that slides out also. In addition, they are at least an inch taller than the PetCo/PetSmart tanks. 
I am using mine for plants and grow out instead of the tubs I used to use.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Also....
FROGS....
Imitator Intermedus
Arena Blanca 
I can also bring by request Orange Terribilis tadpoles. ...


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

*WANT:*
- I need Repashy Superfly if anyone has it cheaper than online.

- Not frog related... I would like some Blue Belly Lizards (Western Fence Lizards / _Sceloporus occidentalis_) if you are able to catch a few for me. 

*HAVE:*
- If anyone is interested in a different kind of feeder, I have peanut beetles.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

The Pleurothallis dodsoni is spoken for!......


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

JP, I sent you a PM...

Erik... I'm interested in 3x Orange Terribilis if there are still some available as well as a Microgramma Vaccinifolia and Lepanthes calodictyon if they are available...  

*Want:*
Male Brazilian Yellowhead
Female Oyapok

*Have:*
Bug cultures by request only ($5 ea) 
Rice flour beetles (already producing)
Bean Beetle cultures (fresh starts)


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

I have a standard imitator (Sans line). Parent raised in the tank until 5/21 when we pulled it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Count me in, what I can bring is two banded leuc juvies, and have 12 banded leuc tads if anyone is interested in them


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I can bring the following 

Bastimentos pumilio
Male Bri Bri 
Cristobal pums
Baja Huallaga imitators
Rio Terribe pums 
Chirique Grande pums
Highland variabilis
Male Paru Sylvatica 
Reticulata ~ 6-7 months 
SI anthonyi
Highland anthonyi 

Let me know if you're interested in anything. I won't be bringing any frogs that are not spoken for.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

The Lepanthes calodictyon is now spoken for....


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Also, I have two female banded imis.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

*Also, ISO:*

"Thin" cork branches. (1/2" - 1" in Diameter)
I know this is a long shot but when I have ordered them in the past from NE Herp sometimes I get the size I prefer, and other times I have gotten 2"+ diameter branches. 

If anyone has some let me know, and thanks.


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

Matt,

Do you have a female southern variabilis?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Unfortunately I won't be making it to this meet since I have other plans that weekend but I hope Bonnie gets a good amount of folks that turn up (sounds like already it will) and that you guys will keep her busy. 

I look forward to hearing about it from JP, Mike, Eric, and anyone else that's going. Have fun you guys.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

LobCityLA said:


> Matt,
> 
> Do you have a female southern variabilis?


Sent a PM


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

dendrothusiast said:


> Unfortunately I won't be making it to this meet since I have other plans that weekend .....


Bummer Arman....hopefully we will get to see you at the next one!


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

xIslanderx said:


> Sent a PM


Replied to your pm


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I should be able to make this one. I'm planning on bringing:

SNDF P. vittatus 'red' froglets/juveniles - groups of 4 for $40
Frye line P. terribilis 'orange' - fully colored juveniles 3/$135
D. tinctorius 'Black Saul' proven pair - $225 (still hesitant about giving these up)
Temperate white springtail, dwarf white isopod, silver springtail, and bean beetle cultures 
- $6 each
Assorted frog-free rooted plants and inhabited terrarium cuttings - $3-$5 each
Drainage substrate (Airstone), Junglebox vivarium substrate, sanitized live oak leaves - $6/bag
New scratch-built 15" Euro cube w/misting & drainage holes, slanted substrate panel/drainage trench, and UV resistant stainless flyproof mesh - $100
I can also bring JungleBox vertical conversion kits if requested beforehand, and prepaid

PLEASE NOTE: If you have a sincere interest in anything listed, let me know, so that I can be sure to bring it along.


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

So how late do people think things are going to go? I'm trying to figure out if I can get there after work or not.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I've got quite a few UE Lowland Fantastica froglets, Gold Dust Bastis (cemetery locale), banded imitators, hyloxalus azureiventris, and some springtails.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone bringing ghostwood? (EricM? Phil?)


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

xIslanderx said:


> Anyone bringing ghostwood? (EricM? Phil?)


I might have a couple pieces to spare. I'll have to look.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anyone happen to have an Exo-Terra they want to trade for frogs? I'm looking for a 36" across, either 18", 24" or 36" tall. New or used, just not broken or cracked anywhere. May also be able to scrounge up 18x18x18 exo's to trade. 

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I can bring some ghostwood and some manzanita as well

thanks


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

I will be there for sure. and on time for once since just lost my job! Need some down time anyway! lol

Anyway I can bring;

10+ azureus 2-4m oow
2 ancon hill sub adult
1 vittatus 3m oow (lots of tads)

oak Leaves
magnolia leaves
plant cuttings

ALSO if anyone has or knows someone that has a female Cristobal, I have 2 very lonely males that need a girlfriend. Willing to trade one for the girl please. Can send pix of the boys if you wanna trade.
Thanks


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

Bummer....we have kiddo plans on 8/22! Guess we will have to catch you all next time.

-D


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

It's been kind of quiet from our host for this meet!!!... ???? 
Hope all is well ....


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Can also bring springs and dwarf purp iso
Please let me know if anyone inerested


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone working with veiled chameleons? Looking to trade some fants, banded imitators, and/or springtails.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I know Paul (showjet95) works with chameleons... just not sure if he has veiled.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry, just been trying to get the yard cleaned up and ready and finishing up the front lawns so the city leaves me alone >.< You guys might have to forgive me for there still being a bit of a mess, but hopefully it won't be too bad by then


----------



## Mrbeans (Mar 11, 2007)

*Looking for Juvies (cant afford adults)*

Hi All,

Very excited about SCADS meet (thanks Bonnie for hosting)

It has been a great opportunity for me to get beautiful healthy frogs at GREAT prices from local breeders. Being a teacher I am always on a budget and its great to have friends in the hobby to hook you up. On that note I am looking for 

Oyapocks
Highland anthonyi
Fine spot leucs
Galacts
Tincs

or any other affordable juvies you might have

PM me if you can. Thanks

Franco


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thought I would post some pictures to see if I could get any interest. .

All frogs are young adults. Males are calling, obviously females aren't and look to be female-ish. 
I will also bring some plants and probably some ghost wood.

Bastis
Gold Dust male









Orange male (dice)









Orange "butterfly" probable female









The color on Colons gets better as they get older. The green tends to get brighter and the legs more yellow.

Possible Female Colon









Calling male (swirl)









Possible Female Colon (Unibrow)









Calling Male









Possible Female Colon (Stripes)









Thought I would throw in a couple Mancreek pics as well to give an idea of their color. (Sorry about the shmutz) I have 5 or these, at least one calling male.



















PM me if interested.


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

Jealous of you folks and your nice looking meetings. Box up one of everything and send it out here to the desert.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Boboluke said:


> Jealous of you folks and your nice looking meetings. Box up one of everything and send it out here to the desert.


Your 5 hours away....road trip!!!!!!


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm trying to work that part out. I'm still up in the air if I can make the trip. Looks possible at the moment. Is it alright to road trip and crash the party?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

boboluke said:


> is it alright to road trip and crash the party?


Bonnie....Bonnie??????


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Phil, what locale & import are your Bastis?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> Phil, what locale & import are your Bastis?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bastis I posted are all cemetery locale. None of my parent frogs are wild caught. All four parent frogs are from different sources. Because the locale is known based on their color, I don't pay much attention to the import year. All had to be pre-2013 and some probably earlier.

FWIW the Colons are Villegas line (2 different sets of parents) and the Mancreeks are from a 2004 import (via EricM)


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Phil... I have 6 subadult cemetery gold dust bastis and I'm thinking I might have nearly all females... I might be interested in your male if I can sell some frogs at or before the meet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

SnakePaparazzi said:


> Thanks Phil... I have 6 subadult cemetery gold dust bastis and I'm thinking I might have nearly all females... I might be interested in your male if I can sell some frogs at or before the meet...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, I'll be sure to bring him.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

Just wanted to ask again if anyone has a female cristobal I have 2 males and would love to trade one if possible. I'll even let you pic the male!


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll ask again since it didn't really get discussed - what are the times for this one? 

Thanks


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Facebook says its at 2


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

2 until when?

I rarely use Facebook. Usually there's a lot more detail as far as a list of who's going, what's needed for food etc, in the thread.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh I usually don't see an until part. I guess that is up to Bonnie, past ones I have gone to Erik has to tell me to leave!


----------



## oweinpw (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm in! 

Looking to start up a tank or two soon. Anyone has any bromeliads for sale?

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I plan on bringing a few. Bonnie will have a whole greenhouse full.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a spare male Lygodactylus williamsi that I am considering parting ways with. He is a LTC, via Linda Switzer. Feeding on dusted flies, small crickets, and some Repashy Day gecko. Asking $120 OBRO. I would be happy to bring him to the meet, only if sold prior to my departure from Catalina Island. 
Any questions please shoot me a PM.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I have the two shade houses full of bromeliad pups like Phil said, should be plenty if anyone is interested. We're cooking my usual chili lime rub chicken and steak shish kebabs, if anyone wants to bring drinks, appetizers, or a side dish though that would be greatly appreciated. I don't have an official end time, it just depends on how long people want to hang out, I'm ok with people staying however late they want as long as I can get some sleep before work on Sunday


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I forgot to list under my post of what I have available that I've got a proven pair of Cauchero pumilios.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

Matt,

I don't think I will be able to attend the meet on Saturday since I will be working up in Big Bear this weekend. I've asked my roommate to go pick up the frog but he is unsure if he will be working in Orange County on Saturday. My girlfriend's mom's birthday is Saturday also and they might be in Vegas for the weekend. I can't think of anyone else able to help me get the frog and have access to my place. I can PayPal you the funds for the frog if:::

Is there a member attending the meet that can 'hold' the frog maybe in a quarantine tank for me? And I'll be back from Big Bear on Monday afternoon or early evening and I could pick up my frog then. If there is a member able to help me out I can compensate for the time and effort. I'm also in need of springtails and I purchased a Rubbermaid container from Erik S last meet and I need 1 if not 2 of them also. Erik S I can PayPal you for the bugs or if the board member here can purchase them I will reimburse you for them also. I will check up on this thread and if you can help we can post here so we can organize this. I'm also located in West Covina so I'm pretty central in the greater Los Angeles area.

I really want to get another frog and I don't want to have to wait several more months for another scads meet...

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Couple more days to go..getting stoked. ..and get to see the scads gang!!! Whoo whoo! !!!


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

Cool, I should be able to make it then, but I won't be able to get there until 5-6 most likely. 

If amyone is interested in some Varadero imitators let me know.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Steve I sent you a PM. 



LobCityLA said:


> Matt,
> 
> I don't think I will be able to attend the meet on Saturday since I will be working up in Big Bear this weekend. I've asked my roommate to go pick up the frog but he is unsure if he will be working in Orange County on Saturday. My girlfriend's mom's birthday is Saturday also and they might be in Vegas for the weekend. I can't think of anyone else able to help me get the frog and have access to my place. I can PayPal you the funds for the frog if:::
> 
> ...


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

Matt, I didn't get your pm


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

For anyone that didn't already have it the address is 2024 E. Bangor Way, Anaheim, 92806 and my cell number is 714-261-6550 in case anyone gets lost.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

LobCityLA said:


> Matt, I didn't get your pm


Hmm. Weird. Email me @ [email protected] and we can hash this out that way. 

Thanks.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

PM sent Brian...



MELLOWROO421 said:


> I can bring the following
> 
> Bastimentos pumilio
> Male Bri Bri
> ...


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Anyone selling booming fly cultures?


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone interested in a 1/2 dozen plus (I think it's closer to 10) assorted bromeliads? They have all been in vivs with frogs and many are pupping. Variety of sizes. Asking $35. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Bromeliads are spoken for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sktdvs14 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Want*: A. bassleri "chrome' - froglets/subs/adults?

Thanks


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

+1 looking for booming fly cultures. Anyone got any?


----------



## rickdogg (Sep 17, 2014)

hi all this will be my first scads meeting. does anyone have any viviarium supplies? i want to start my third viv its a 18X18X24. looking foward to meet fellow froggers.


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

Have fun scads! I am (un)fortunately in Big Bear right now and it's going to be about 75* for daytime highs and it's already a beautiful morning over here. Wish I could attend but I'll hopefully attend the next one. Someone take pictures and post them here.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for hosting Bonnie! It was a fun meet . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Someone left a box of plastic petri dishes on the sewing cutting table by the glass sliding door, anyone know who's it is?


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

BonnieLorraine said:


> Someone left a box of plastic petri dishes on the sewing cutting table by the glass sliding door, anyone know who's it is?


Well...looks like they are yours now!!......
Bonnie, thank you for hosting another great meet!!!!!!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Had a great time as always! Thanks for the food, the venue and the pins Bonnie! Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for hosting Bonnie, food was great! Always a good time with the local frog nuts.

Eric


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you Bonnie for the food and for hosting. It was fun as usual. This is an awesome group!

The only picture I took at the meeting came out blurry because the subject would not stop moving (Erik, not the chameleon). 

I'm looking forward to the November meeting. 

Oh, and for those who got peanut beetles... read this: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/246961-how-culture-peanut-beetles.html


----------



## rickdogg (Sep 17, 2014)

this was my first meeting. i had a good time and it was a pleasure meeting So Cali froggers. Thanks to Bonnie and thanks to Both Ericks for the frogs and the supplies. also Phender. Looking foward to other meetings.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Thank you Bonnie for hosting again, and it was great to see everyone that came out. I rarely eat at these things, but I broke down and tried one of the steak kebabs...AMAZING! Props to the man at the grill.
Thank you ErikS for the plants, JP for the beetles, and special thanks to Brian for my first large obligate! Hopefully I can get a female for him in this lifetime.


----------

